

How custom stickers can grow downloads for your app - mobilefwd
http://trivi.al/how-custom-stickers-can-grow-downloads-for-your-app/

======
inturbidus
The Sticker Mule stickers are the best ones we have found. They are dye cut
and printed nicely. We also had a local firm called Moxy Ox make some great
transparent ones as well. People are really eating them up.

